# ARMD Officer Phase 3



## oldandgrey (25 Mar 2009)

I have been doing some research to find dates for Phase training at Armd school for 2009. I was wondering does anyone here have any info about this year crses. I was able to find in on CAP and other crses but not any of the ARMD TRG as of yet.

It will be grateful if I can these (any) info on armd crses.


----------



## volition (25 Mar 2009)

Sep. 2009 BTW, Its called DP 1.1 now.


----------



## oldandgrey (6 Apr 2009)

Thank you for the info


----------

